# cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi: What offer



## faverio

Hello everyone.
I have applied as Osteopathic Physician for the Cleveland Clinic in Abu Dhabi.

I was wandering if any of you did the same and if you received already an offer.

More in general what should be a reasonable *$ offer *for a Physicial working fulltime specialized in rehabilitation?

I realize this is quite a vague post but any help might help.

Thanks everyone.


----------

